# Excel ODBC MySQL



## spookie (1. September 2004)

hiho,

also folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine MySQL Datenbank die eine Menge Kundendaten enthält nun würde ich gerne per ODBC einige Daten in Excel importieren. 

z.B. Im Formular wird die Kundennummer eingegeben und der Rest wie Name, Telefon usw wird automatisch aus der DB geholt.

Kann mir da jemand nen Tip geben?

Dank im vorraus


----------



## Slizzzer (2. September 2004)

Das sagt die Excel-Hilfe:

Datenquellen, auf die Sie zugreifen können
Microsoft Office enthält Treiber, die Sie zum Abrufen von Daten aus den folgenden Datenquellen verwenden können: 


> Microsoft SQL Server OLAP -Dienste (OLAP-Anbieter)
> Microsoft Access
> dBASE
> Microsoft FoxPro
> ...



Du brauchst also noch den ODBC-Treiber für MySQL. (MyODBC)
Findest Du auf der Seite von MySQL.

So geht es dann weiter:



> Sie können Daten aus fast allen Datenquellen nach Excel importieren. Dazu zeigen Sie im Menü Daten auf Externe Daten importieren, klicken auf Daten importieren und wählen dann die Daten, die Sie importieren möchten, im Dialogfeld Datenquelle auswählen aus.


----------



## spookie (2. September 2004)

erstmal danke  

das hab ich alles schon. funktioniert auch wunderbar. Nur will ich nicht die ganze DB importieren, sondern im Grunde nen DB link in Excel und dann dort SQL ausführen


----------

